# I've been practicing



## Jbw52 (Nov 5, 2009)

I stopped thinking about shooting so much and just relaxed, aimed and shot. I have not had this much fun in a really long time.


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Wow, great shooting! They all went into the same hole. 

:smt023


----------



## Jbw52 (Nov 5, 2009)

It could happen. :anim_lol:


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Please tell me:
• Distance?
• Number of shots?

A mere photo of holes in a target tell us very little.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Please tell me:
> • Distance?
> • Number of shots?
> 
> A mere photo of holes in a target tell us very little.


I was thinking the same thing.

How many shots and targets before you took the first shot and pulled the target back? Were you aiming at the chest? :anim_lol:


----------



## Jbw52 (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, this is only my third time firing a pistol and after about 20-30 rounds that were all around the bulls-eye at 30 feet, I decided to take a deep breath, relax and stop thinking so much and just relax and concentrate on the target. I put five in the bulls-eye after that. I then changed my aim from the bulls-eye to the head and fired, and that is where it ended up. Almost all of my shots were in the 9 zone, but I wasn't happy with that since I was aiming at the bulls-eye. Once I stopped thinking so much and just relaxed, my aim became much more natural. Now if I could only relax like that all of the time. Even at home, just dry firing, I find that I am pulling either to the left or down and to the left. Once I relax a little, I find I can keep the front sight directly on what I am aiming at through the trigger pull and into the follow through.

I hope what I am saying is making sense. I am a real novice at handguns and I don't really know what I am doing. This image was to show that after I found my "zone", I could hit what I aimed at and in this case I aimed at the center of the head. I had two rounds left after the head shot, so I aimed at the bulls-eye again and put those just outside the bulls-eye by about 1/4 inch.

I am just having fun with this. I have never fired a handgun before last week and for the most part I am thrilled to hit the target at all. When I found out that if I relax and concentrate, my accuracy was so much better, I was ecstatic. I think that I have improved over my first time at the range, so I am not trying to be a show off or deceive anyone, I am just having fun. And if through my fun time at the range means that some day I may be able to effectively defend myself and my family, then that is the real bonus here.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

OK, nice work!
Congratulations on finding your "zone." I hope it stays with you permanently. (But I admonish you that you must never stop practicing.)


----------

